# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Bloosangst

## stevenp

Goeiedag, 
ik heb zelf ook last van bloosangst en wou weten of hier medicijnen voor zijn.
Heb zelf ook al een site gevonden met een cd programma koste wel 170euro.
agorafobie.be
Weet iemand hoe ik hier ook vanaf kan geraken en/of dat een programma werkt.
Alvast bedankt

----------


## Leontien

Hallo stevenp,

Ik zou niet weten of zo'n programma werkt. Maar je zou eens via de zoekmachine linksboven kunnen zoeken of er vergelijkbare verhalen zijn als die van jou. Je kunt dan bloosangst intikken. Veel sterkte!

----------


## Adike

Ik zou als hulpverlener schematherapie adviseren om te kijken waar je angst voor blozen vandaan komt en het in het verleden te repareren.

----------

